# Bulk salt Mn



## B-Guard (Nov 27, 2007)

Looking for bulk salt Mn. even bagged cheap would be good, also what is the best size to run in a tailgate spreader. can anyone give me a ballpark figure on hourly rate for spreading salt/sand Thanks


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Seeing that you're in Becker I would probably say your best bet would be Central Landscape Supply in St. Cloud. They don't have bulk but they've got good prices on bagged. If you're willing to drive there's also US Salt in Burnsville which sells bulk.

Good luck


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

*Salt*

Call Morton in St. Paul -yes the same morton as your table salt they deliver too. You need to be pricing at least $125 per ton applied up in Becker, more in the Cities. technically, you have a higher cost of goods with the increased transportation, but folks up there might not pay as much.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

B-Guard... Welcome to PS. I get straight bulk salt from Bury and Carlson in Ramsey off 10& Ramsey Blvd. You can also get salt/sand if you need it. I'd post the address and ph# here but don't know if it's allowed (MODS ?????). 

Big Acres suggested 125/ton, that is what I was charging last year. I wouldn't recommend going any lower than that. Good luck.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

millsapps - How much are you paying per ton from that place in Ramsey? At the place I buy from I have to pay just under $50 and I have to pick it up myself. I was planning on using the same place again this year but if I can save some money I'm all for it.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Camden;440872 said:


> millsapps - How much are you paying per ton from that place in Ramsey? At the place I buy from I have to pay just under $50 and I have to pick it up myself. I was planning on using the same place again this year but if I can save some money I'm all for it.


Let me check my records, can't remember off hand.........


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Bagged salt is on sale at Mills Fleet Farm for $5.59 for a 50lb bag. Sale runs till Dec. 1st
I am using a Western 1000 series sander and plan to just carry bags. Rate I heard was around $17-$20 a bag...spread. Hope this helps


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll try and post our Morton price tomorrow. You can often get a better price if you give them an honest estimate of how much you will likely use in the season. I think we burned 300ton last year. Also, SMITH WINTER PRODUCTS, north of Osseo on 81. he usually has 50-100 ton on hand and can fix your plow too.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Camden....I just PM'ed you.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

*Salt*

Morton was at $52 ton p/u and $60 ton delivered. We store up to 100 tons near the Blaine area and would can offer 24 hour loading for smaller trucks. It'll cost you a bit more than pre-ordering from the big companies, but may come back in spades with saved drive time depending on where you ran out of salt! PM me if you want to work something out.

As hydro mentioned, he paid $5.59 per 50 Lb at Mills -that is $240 per ton! Guess if you need it for a tailgate spreader you gotta pay it, but go bulk if at all possible.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

big acres;441282 said:


> Morton was at $52 ton p/u and $60 ton delivered. We store up to 100 tons near the Blaine area and would can offer 24 hour loading for smaller trucks. It'll cost you a bit more than pre-ordering from the big companies, but may come back in spades with saved drive time depending on where you ran out of salt! PM me if you want to work something out.
> 
> As hydro mentioned, he paid $5.59 per 50 Lb at Mills -that is $240 per ton! Guess if you need it for a tailgate spreader you gotta pay it, but go bulk if at all possible.


Wish I could use bulk but I have no place to store it. Maybe by next year I will have more of an idea on how much salt I use in a season and also a place to store salt.


----------



## B-Guard (Nov 27, 2007)

*bulk salt reply*

Thank you everybody, for your valuable information Thanks again B-Guard


----------

